# Cytomel and menstrual irregularities?



## digifem (Sep 25, 2014)

I just began adding Cytomel(5mcg) to my Synthroid(25mcg) 3 weeks ago and immediately after starting I got my period on time, but it laster much longer than usual and was extremely light. Now, less than 3 weeks later I am beginning to bleed again. Is this normal or should I be concerned?

My skin has also been changing since starting the Cytomel. I never broke out before, and now my chin is covered in bumps and I get the occasional huge zit.

Is this all just the result of my hormones attempting to stabilize after starving for t3 for so long or is there a problem?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Period irregularities and hormone shifts are somewhat common with moving thyroid hormones.

What were your labs prior to beginning the Cytomel?

Ranges for labs are necessary because all labs use different test manufacturers who in turn use different lab ranges so please include them.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

After dealing with a period every 16 to 20 days for the past three or four years (ever since my thyroid surgery), a few weeks ago, I finally said screw it, and I asked my gyno to start me on Depo Provera shots. She sympathized with my frustration, and she agreed to a five-year plan on the shot. Last time I was on Depo Provera, I didn't get any periods at all, so I'm quite excited about this! I'm 46 now, so hopefully that five years will get me to menopause, and hallelujah--no more periods!!! (In fact, prior to giving me the shot, she took some blood for an FSH test to see if I was entering menopause now. I just received the letter from her office saying that my results do not indicate menopause. I thought about sending the letter back to her after writing "Well, damn" on it!)

My PCP was convinced that my periods were coming more often than they should because my Free T4 is near the upper end of the range. But I have to have my Free T4 near the upper end of the range in order to keep my TSH suppressed because I am post-cancer. So it's a no-win situation for me. However, using that logic, unless you have to keep your TSH suppressed (close to 0), you may be able to back off on your T4 drug (although you are already on the lowest dose...perhaps skip days???) in order to get things stabilized. Your next round of bloodwork may have some answers.

Also, some of us took a while to adjust to Cytomel. If you give it time, things may work themselves out. I don't recall seeing many stories on here similar to mine, with long-term hyper-menstruation (that's my phrase for it, anyway).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia- very well said.

My periods became unbearable post TT, prior they were also very irregular but more on the lighter side and lingered longer. Believe it or not, the heavy periods were caused by low ferritin . My Hormone tests did not show menopause. Endometrial ablation was my cure all.

What are your labs? I suppressed my TSH with Cytomel. When my FT-4 got into high range - I just felt crazy


----------



## digifem (Sep 25, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Period irregularities and hormone shifts are somewhat common with moving thyroid hormones.
> 
> What were your labs prior to beginning the Cytomel?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've edited my sig with my two most recent labs and some history.


----------



## digifem (Sep 25, 2014)

Octavia said:


> After dealing with a period every 16 to 20 days for the past three or four years (ever since my thyroid surgery), a few weeks ago, I finally said screw it, and I asked my gyno to start me on Depo Provera shots. She sympathized with my frustration, and she agreed to a five-year plan on the shot. Last time I was on Depo Provera, I didn't get any periods at all, so I'm quite excited about this! I'm 46 now, so hopefully that five years will get me to menopause, and hallelujah--no more periods!!! (In fact, prior to giving me the shot, she took some blood for an FSH test to see if I was entering menopause now. I just received the letter from her office saying that my results do not indicate menopause. I thought about sending the letter back to her after writing "Well, damn" on it!)
> 
> My PCP was convinced that my periods were coming more often than they should because my Free T4 is near the upper end of the range. But I have to have my Free T4 near the upper end of the range in order to keep my TSH suppressed because I am post-cancer. So it's a no-win situation for me. However, using that logic, unless you have to keep your TSH suppressed (close to 0), you may be able to back off on your T4 drug (although you are already on the lowest dose...perhaps skip days???) in order to get things stabilized. Your next round of bloodwork may have some answers.
> 
> Also, some of us took a while to adjust to Cytomel. If you give it time, things may work themselves out. I don't recall seeing many stories on here similar to mine, with long-term hyper-menstruation (that's my phrase for it, anyway).


Thanks, I'll bring up lowering the T4 with my endo next time I see her. My ft4 was actually out of range high late last year on the 25mcg which makes everyone suspicious about whether or not I even have a thyroid problem as opposed to just a conversion problem. Pituitary has been ruled out. Eh, it's such a mess.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

digifem said:


> Thanks, I'll bring up lowering the T4 with my endo next time I see her. My ft4 was actually out of range high late last year on the 25mcg which makes everyone suspicious about whether or not I even have a thyroid problem as opposed to just a conversion problem. Pituitary has been ruled out. Eh, it's such a mess.


Interesting. I can see why they might question the need for the 25 mcg, in that case. And your labs when you were off of the medication for 5 months don't look too bad. I wonder if you are swinging toward hyper (T4-wise) again since starting the meds again.

I don't know much about adrenals, but others here have done a lot of research on them. I wonder if that might be your primary issue. ???


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Wow, I'm glad to read the issues I'm having are not unusual. I've also had issues with my period since my TT in November of 2012. I wasn't on cytomel originally but then my dr. put me on it (10mcg at first) due to my lab results. July 2014 we lowered it to 5mcg due to issues, and just a week ago, I was told to get off it completely again, as I was having issues and went to get my labs done and the dr. suggested I just continue with synthroid and see how I'm doing. The periods I've had while on cytomel would be extremely heavy and painful, to the point that I am close to fainting. I would take a week off work because I would be unable to function. I would also get a lot of spotting / period for about a month here and there. I am also low on iron. So now I'm off cytomel completely and I'm taking iron supplements and we will see how things go in the next few months. I hope things will improve.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck, Neska74. Let us know how things work out for you.


----------



## kelifishburn (Oct 3, 2015)

digifem said:


> I just began adding Cytomel(5mcg) to my Synthroid(25mcg) 3 weeks ago and immediately after starting I got my period on time, but it laster much longer than usual and was extremely light. Now, less than 3 weeks later I am beginning to bleed again. Is this normal or should I be concerned?
> 
> My skin has also been changing since starting the Cytomel. I never broke out before, and now my chin is covered in bumps and I get the occasional huge zit.
> 
> Is this all just the result of my hormones attempting to stabilize after starving for t3 for so long or is there a problem?


I think you should consult with your doctor about it, so that there are no further complication, and try to inform all the details about your body changes to your doctor, so that your doctor can diagnose your symptoms and change the medications or treatment. As maintaining menstrual health is very important, irregular menstrual periods and long-lasting periods for about 7-10 days both are serious issues which should not be neglected.


----------

